# What is All Soul's Day? The holiday, explained...



## PamfromTx (Nov 2, 2020)

*Today is All Souls’ Day, and for those of you outside of the Catholic faith, you might be asking the question: Say, what is All Souls Day?*
*
All Souls’ Day is a Christian holiday, sometimes referred to as Commemoration of All the Faithful Departed, which allows practitioners to say prayers for the departed.
*
*Often people light candles and pray for souls they believe may be trapped in purgatory. The holiday has many different traditions around the globe, depending on both country and faith.*


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 3, 2020)

Observed by:
Catholicism, Eastern Orthodoxy, Lutheranism, Anglicanism, Methodism, Other Protestant denominations


----------

